# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  التصويت للخليج العربي

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إعترضت إيران للمره الألف على شركة جوجل لـتسميتها الخليج العربي بهذا الإسم وتطالب بأن يسمى الخليج الفارسي واستجابت جوجل لطلبها للمره الاخيره .. و قامت بعمل تصويت أخير على الإسمين وقالت اللي تكون له النسبة الأكبر يتم التسمية به وإحنا العرب نايمين في العسل والصدمة إن نسبة آلتصويت إلى الآن أكثر من 58% < لإسم الخليج الفارسي ..!!! يعني ارسل لكل الاسماء اللي عندك مش بس اللي تعرفهم قبل أن ينتهي وقت التصويت ويتغير اسم الخليج العربي بجوجل وهو اهم مصدر للخرائط والصور الجوية في العالم اليوم .. وينسى اسم الخليج العربي مع الزمن ... وبالنسبه للطريقة .. افتح الصفحه وروح أعلى اليمين تجد دائرتين .. اضغط على الخليج العربي وبعدها اضغط على  vote بالتوفيق  هذآ رابط آلتصويت http://www.persianorarabiangulf.com/index.php صوت ولا تنس تنشره
تخريمة : التصويت فيهو ثغرة كل ما ضغطت علي الرابط وفتح في صفحة جديدة ممكن تصوت عادي 
ورونا همتكم وبالله التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور على التنبيه حبيبنا د. خالد عيساوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم التصويت ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*معليش على سخافة سؤالي
لكن نحن كسودانيين .. بهمنا شنو لو كان اسم الخليج ده الخليج العربي والا خليج فارس؟!!

هل مشاكل السودان انتهت حتى نفكر في مسميات تتعلق بقارة اخرى ناهيك عن السودان؟!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تحياتى يا دكتور 
طبعا يجب ده واجب 
لكن السؤال هل من حق قوقل ان تقوم بعمل هذا التصويت وباى صفة ؟
عموما الإسم لن يغير شيئا فى الأمر 
لكن هؤلاء الشيعة وحلفائها يريدون التغول على الأمة ويجب التصدى لهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخر نتيجة للاستفتاء

What do you think is the right name for the gulf


Arabian Gulf الخليج العربي
    50.6%
Persian Gulf خليج فارس
    49.4%
Total votes: 1421796


*

----------

